# [RISOLTO] revdep-rebuild e files .la orfani

## funkoolow

Salve a tutti,

mi sto scontrando in questi giorni con il portage e relativi problemi di files .la che restano orfani per qualche ragione a me non debitamente comprensibile (probabilmente legata ad aspetti di sistemistica troppo profondi per la mia preparazione).

Anyway, sono arrivato al punto che l'emerge world non mi dà più problemi di emerging bloccati o fallimentari in compilazione; il vero nodo che non mi sono mai trovato precedentemente a dover sciogliere è questo output che riporto di seguito:

```
funkserver funkoolow # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib/libpspell.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib/libpspell.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

ecco i files elencati in 4_owners.rr

```
funkserver funkoolow # cat /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/4_owners.rr

/usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la -> (none)

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.la -> (none)

/usr/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.la -> (none)

/usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la -> (none)

/usr/lib/libpspell.la -> (none)

```

qualcuno può spiegarmi che significa e come procedere per risolvere il problema (se tutto sommato di problema si tratta, anche se direi di si visto che il revdep si blocca)? io istintivamente procederei alla cancellazione di quei files (che cmq mi sembra non siano linkati a nessun pacchetto e quindi non efficaci sul funzionamento del sistema), però mi piacerebbe avere conferma e capire un pò più quello che sta succedendo  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti!

----------

## Scen

Riguardo la progressiva eliminazione dei file .la vedi il GeCHI Weekly Report #1.4 (ponto 3).

Rimuovi manualmente i file .la orfani dopodichè:

```

# emerge lafilefixer

...

# lafilefixer --justfixit

```

----------

## funkoolow

grandissimo, avevo già avuto a che fare con lafixer ma il vero problema era l'output di revdep-rebuild. Ho letto anche quel post segnalato in cui viene spiegata la faccenda dei files .la e ovviamente ora mi è un pò più chiaro che stava succedendo. Il dubbio che ora mi è sorto è relativo alla use globale static-libs che non sono sicuro sia attiva sul mio sistema (almeno con emerge --info non viene menzionata), ma per questo magari prima mi documento un pò ed eventualmente ri-ricorro al forum in un secondo momento...

Nel frattempo taggo risolto, grazie ancora!

----------

